# What Colnago did Mapei ride around 1995-1998?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Which Colnago did Tony Rominger ride with Mapei back around the 95-98 period (see pic)?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Early days of C40*

The pic you posted is Johan Museeuw from Paris-Roubaix 1996, and he is riding a C40 with a Precisa steel fork. This race was famous for the Mapei 1-2-3 (Museeuw, Bortolami, Tafi) where it was rumoured that the team owner (Squinzi) called in the result once the break was established.

In 1995 Franco Ballerini won Paris-Roubaix on a very early C40, the first carbon bike to win that race. It was also interesting because after a few years of suspension forks and even suspension bikes (Rock Shox road fork, Museeuw's wacky Bianchi from 1994), Ballerini's win on a rigid Colnago with a rigid steel fork pretty much ended the Paris-Roubaix suspension craze.

From 1995-98, the Mapei guys mostly rode C40s. The first generation of the aluminum Dream model appeared during this time frame, many of the team had them for training and I think a few guys like Tom Steels raced them as well.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Eric for the piece of history. And pardon me on getting the name wrong for the picture.

Was Colnago Titanio ever used for racing by any teams?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Wait, here's more!*

Here is a shot of Abraham Olano winning the worlds in 1995 riding a Bi-Titanio. I think Rominger was also very partial to this frame until the C40 was further developed.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^
not to mention Abraham won the worlds on a flat rear tire in the last kilometer


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

That World Championship was Abraham and Miguel dynamo. I recall Miguel did a lot a work to help Abraham to win. Miguel went on to win the TT ... I hope I was right; it was a long time ago.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah Miguel was blocking Pantini so Abraham could stay away.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

I also remeber Michelle Bartoli used a CT-1 instead of the C40, but this was probably circa 2001. This was a particular frame, because it had a very small head tube length and a "freuler style" seat tube. I think the bike was a 56c-t, but looking at the headset zone, you could swear it was a 52c-t.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Bertoli CT-1*



clm2206 said:


> I also remeber Michelle Bartoli used a CT-1 instead of the C40, but this was probably circa 2001. This was a particular frame, because it had a very small head tube length and a "freuler style" seat tube. I think the bike was a 56c-t, but looking at the headset zone, you could swear it was a 52c-t.


Here's an article about it.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2001/tech29mar.shtml


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Examining that picture of Johan, I was surprised to see what looks like a Shimano drivetrain installed back then.. I didn't think Shimano gained acceptance in the pro ranks until the very late 90s


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

In fact the whole Mapei team was using Dura Ace back then. And that pic was 1996, so it is somewhat in the late 90's


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Reminds me of one of the reason why I like to ride on tubular tires ! Not to say that I have ever had a rainbow jersey on the line rofl


----------

